# Roubaix Expert SL4 on the way...



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Should have it Thursday. Plan to make a few tweaks over next few weeks, but looking forward to the new toy.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/roubaix/roubaixsl4expertcompact


----------



## gmmichael (Sep 26, 2012)

What color ? I have been waiting for the carbon satin model to become available . As of last week it was not . Hope to have it soon !!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

gmmichael said:


> What color ? I have been waiting for the carbon satin model to become available . As of last week it was not . Hope to have it soon !!


I ordered the carbon/white/red. Specialized is showing end of November for the Satin Carbon and Blue, FYI. Some can trickle in sooner than that though, so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> I ordered the carbon/white/red. Specialized is showing end of November for the Satin Carbon and Blue, FYI. Some can trickle in sooner than that though, so keep your fingers crossed.


Great choice. To me the best bike in the world for the $$. Can't beat Ultegra. In fact, I am thinking about replacing my Campy groupset with Ultegra on my Robaix SL3 Pro over the winter and going with a 28-11 Ultegra cassette. I may go with DuraAce 7900 shifters although I understand ergos and shifter performance is almost identical to Ultegra 6700.
Great news for you is...your new bike with have a threaded BB.
Be sure to provide a short review and pics when you get it.

Btw...did you have to pay retail or did your LBS cut you a slight discount?

Congrats.


----------



## Tech420 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats post some pics!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

roadworthy said:


> Btw...did you have to pay retail or did your LBS cut you a slight discount?
> 
> Congrats.


I knew you would say that about the B.B. :wink:

Actually, I manage a LBS, so Specialized cut me a bit of a deal (employee purchase). 

I built the bike up today, but won't get in a real ride until tomorrow.


----------



## davidirv (Jul 21, 2012)

Am loving this bike! Spoilt myself with a 2013 roubaix expert sl4 after many years of MTBs. Picked it up last week from my local shop and had a great weekend riding. It's a fabulous bike ...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry... crappy cell pic from a crappy angle, but it's the only one I have. Already changed to Ritchey WCS Logic 2 bars, Lizard Skins DSP tape, and black Toupe in pic. Will be putting on my Romin Evo Pro this evening. Since I know someone will ask, it was 16.9 lbs like they weigh them for the magazines... no bottle cages or pedals. About a pound heavier than my Tarmac was, but also about $1500-2000 cheaper at retail.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*New Roubaix SL4 Expert*

Nice ride! Do you know if the rear derailleaur is the RD-6700-A Short Cage with the 30T Max Rear Cog capability?


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

this will definitely be my next bike..still waiting on my Venge...
it's going to be a long wait to November!


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

roadworthy said:


> I may go with DuraAce 7900 shifters although I understand ergos and shifter performance is almost identical to Ultegra 6700.


Shifting in 6700 and 7900 is, in my opinion, not as good as the legacy 10 speed stuff. I have 6650 Ultegra "SL" , and demo'd a lot of 6700 and 7900 bikes, inluding very similar Tarmacs ... and sorry to say what I bet a lot of people suspect .... first-generation of buried cables for Shimano was a step backwards in feel, response and precision. ...

I'd seriously consider waiting for new 11-speed, not so much for the extra gear but for the reported improved shifting...

... is what I think.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I'm seriously considering this bike as an upgrade from my 2011 SL2 in the spring. I'd love to hear ride comparisons to SL2/SL3 if you can.


----------



## gmmichael (Sep 26, 2012)

This is a question I have been trying to get answered . Spoke with a Shimano rep and he told me everything shipped in the last 4 months was the 6700 A which would make putting the ultegra 12-30 cassette on the bike a possibility . My LBS wasn't even aware of the new 6700A . Trying to talk them into swapping out the derailluer when my bike arrives if it is not stock with the 6700 A .
Waiting for the Roubaix expert SL4 in carbon .


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> Sorry... crappy cell pic from a crappy angle, but it's the only one I have. Already changed to Ritchey WCS Logic 2 bars, Lizard Skins DSP tape, and black Toupe in pic. Will be putting on my Romin Evo Pro this evening. Since I know someone will ask, it was 16.9 lbs like they weigh them for the magazines... no bottle cages or pedals. About a pound heavier than my Tarmac was, but also about $1500-2000 cheaper at retail.


Beautiful bike and congrats.
Couple of questions please...how is the shift quality?

Lastly, did you get the Velocity A23 wheelset from your shop...or have them built up? I have considered the A23 with 23mm rim width as well...hear good things about them...can run a bit lower air pressure without concern over pinch flats.

Great choice.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations,she's a beast !!

You really need to swap those crappy oem wheels asap,trust me on this one. With those wheels on you're only enjoying half the fun the bike is capable of :thumbsup:

And yes please,how's shifting quality on these sl4's ??


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

roadworthy said:


> Beautiful bike and congrats.
> Couple of questions please...how is the shift quality?
> 
> Lastly, did you get the Velocity A23 wheelset from your shop...or have them built up? I have considered the A23 with 23mm rim width as well...hear good things about them...can run a bit lower air pressure without concern over pinch flats.
> ...


I haven't gotten around to throwing on the A23's yet, but will do so dsoon. To answer your question, yes and yes. I manage a shop and I built them myself. Great wheels, all around, though not the lightest things in the world.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> Congratulations,she's a beast !!
> 
> You really need to swap those crappy oem wheels asap,trust me on this one. With those wheels on you're only enjoying half the fun the bike is capable of :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes please,how's shifting quality on these sl4's ??


Haven't tossed my A23/DT wheels on yet, but soon will.

Shift quality is very good, though the included rear derailleur housing may be a bit short. I will probably throw a longer section and new cable on next week. I would say it shifts better than my Red/Force Tarmac SL4 did, though with different components, it may not be an apples to apples comparison.

BTW, the derailleur is a standard 6700 derailleur. Not a 6700A.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Forgot to mention, the one disappointment I have with the frame is that one still needs to use sheathing and donuts on the rear brake cable inside the top tube to avoid rattling. I was hoping Specialized would have resolved this issue, but it is a relatively minor issue.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> Forgot to mention, the one disappointment I have with the frame is that one still needs to use sheathing and donuts on the rear brake cable inside the top tube to avoid rattling. I was hoping Specialized would have resolved this issue, but it is a relatively minor issue.


Interesting about the brake cable rattle noted on this forum. My 2012 Roubaix SL3 doesn't exhibit this...and I ride on some rough road...no donuts inside the top tube...mine is a 58cm...maybe frame size affects this dynamic....not sure.

As to the derailleur...pdain...what size rear cassette is on your bike? Based upon your experience at the shop, is there a notable difference in shift quality between the 6700 A versus std?
thanks


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok so you moved from a Tarmac to a Roubaix,in a few months I'm actually doing the opposite. Any particular reason or you just wanted to test another frame ? Not another "wich one is the best/fastest/stiffest" question :thumbsup:, I'm just asking because I'm riding about 180/200 km per week on my Roubaix and my back is taking a bad beating anyway,I hope is just a matter of getting used to it as I'm coming out of 5 months of total stop..


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> Ok so you moved from a Tarmac to a Roubaix,in a few months I'm actually doing the opposite. Any particular reason or you just wanted to test another frame ? Not another "wich one is the best/fastest/stiffest" question :thumbsup:, I'm just asking because I'm riding about 180/200 km per week on my Roubaix and my back is taking a bad beating anyway,I hope is just a matter of getting used to it as I'm coming out of 5 months of total stop..


Not sure what you are doing or considering. 200 km a week and your back is sore and you are considering a bike with more aggressive geometry? I will give you my take. For the average guy...say the guy who doesn't race...even a guy who is a CAT3 who isn't uber flexible...why ride a bike with an aggressive racing position? A Roubaix makes a lot more sense. Now if you race where every watt matters in terms of aerodynamics, 'maybe' a shorter head tube bike would make more sense. My litmus test for riding a Tarmac...I rode this geometry for years...is...you can place your palms on the ground flush with locked knees. Probably only 10-15% of bike riders can do this...but they are out there. Good luck with your back. Personally, I would focus more on the fit of your Roubaix to resolve your back issue before considering a more aggressive geometry.
Good luck.
PS: I am as fast or faster on my Roubaix than I ever was on a bike with more aggressive geometry. A more aggressive geometry btw does not necessarily equate to being more aero.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

Devastazione, I would have to ask the same question as Roadworthy. If your back is bothering you, unless it is something truly unique, the Roubaix will be a better option in minimizing your back problems for longer rides. Now I am not as hard on aggressive geometry as some and know several riders that like the aggressive feel of a race bike more...however, they and I will tell you that a more relaxed geometry is more comfortable over the long haul and generally you will not increase your comfort or eliminate those pains by going to a more aggressive geometry. I can give you a bit of a hands on comparison between the Roubaix and Tarmac as i have both a SW SL3 Tarmac and SW SL3 Roubiax.

I recently purchased an SW SL3 Tarmac and also own a SW SL3 Roubaix, and though the differences are there i think perception of tarmac giving up everything for its all out race pedigree is a bit exaggerated at times. First, I was pleased to find the more aggressive position on the Tarmac far more comfortable on longer rides then i thought i would...I purchased the Tarmac to ride 20 mile canyon runs...basically up the canyon and scream down. However, i have taken it out for a few 30-40 mile stints and the positioning is more comfortable than i thought it would be...more comfortable than a Roubaix...no, definitely not...but not the burden of discomfort I picked up through some mags and the forums. Also, the Tarmac is not as harsh of a ride for a race bike as i thought either...to be honest...Tarmac ride seemed smoother and better than the Cervelo R3 or the Scott Foil I rode...now the ride on those two bikes were far shorter than what i have taken the Tarmac on...but the roads i took them on where far better...the distance though would not make the comparison the most valid however. Now the Roubaix's ride is sublime...smooth, stiff, and stable...perfect for centuries and Fondos. The one thing i have noticed is the Tarmac is truly a sharper turner...now with that said...i have the Roubaix setup for Fondo's and Centurys with a slightly raised stem to go with that bigger head tube...very comfortable ride...i more than likely could get it to turn sharper if i either flipped the stem or slapped one on that was not raised...would never turn as sharp as the Tarmac i dont believe. Now the Roubaix does fine turning and is very stable...but i can go into a turn seemingly faster holding a tighter line with the Tarmac...even though the Roubaix has a far stiffer wheel set. Also, another thing to note...having the Roubaix first I have built it the way i want it with full 2013 RED, Boyd Wheels, Enve Bars, 3T stem, etc...it comes in at a whopping 15 pounds even. The Tarmac currently is like a frankenbike with Ultegra group set, lousy DT Swiss Axis 3.0 wheels, middle of the road bars and stem...it is right around 16.5 pounds. I will slowly transition it with better wheels and parts once my slush fund builds back up...deal came on the frame and I had the Ultegra off the Roubaix once i outfitted it in RED Groupset...so i had to make the move and purchase while there was a good deal on a frame in my size...very popular 54. So the Tarmac is not as light and actually not setup as nice so i envision the ride and handling to get even better once it has a nice Boyd Wheelset and better bars and stems and such. I was thinking of the SL4 Tarmac frame, but for what i was using it for the SL3 fit the billing and i could get a SW frame cheaper than the Pro SL4 frame.

So even though i am truly surprised by the Tarmac it is what it is and the Roubaix is what it is. If I had one bike it would be the Roubaix. Tarmac, though not overly harsh, is not the same level of ride as the Roubaix. Also, though you usually give up a bit of frame stiffness to get that level of comfort in a ride...the Roubaix is a very stiff bike that is on par with several race bikes and she is outstanding on climbs...to be honest the slush fund built up so i started to build me up another bike and really didnt need another bike for the canyon runs...just wanted one...rewards from working hard. If you encounter fast descents and challenging cornering in your daily rides, or more often than not...then an aggressive geometry bike may be a better fit for you as it truly seems to shine barreling down hills and with fast cornering. There are several people that like the more aggressive positioning, I can see that now, I truly love the ride differences in the two geometries, but if your about distance then you will want to stick with the endurance oriented frames like the Roubaix and just ensure your fitted properly to help eliminate that back pain. 

Also pdainsworth...your bike is beautiful and your gonna love it...enjoy and keep us posted.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful bike, PDain! Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for your replies and I'm sorry I went OT.

It's useful to say that I've always had lower back problems long before the bike passion kicked in. I guess is just a matter of making my lower back muscles stronger and more flexible,and I know that will take time. Also is safe to say that back pain is not there while I'm riding,I actually feel pretty comfortable and totally pain free while on the bike for prolonged hours. The problem kicks in when I get off the bike, it really feels like someone is suddendly stabbing me or whipping me in the back and I can clearly feel my left hand lower back muscles are unable to stand any effort anymore. From that moment on and for the rest of the day I really have to help mylsef a lot with my harms just to stand up from a sitting position as the pain and the "whipping and stabbing " feelings are pretty uncomfortable. 
The next day things start to improve : my muscles are more relaxed and even my back is perfectly straight and pain is totally gone. Again,I really feel like is just a matter of making my muscles stronger down there. 
A month ago my garage was flooded and I had to spend a good 20 minutes of pushing and mopping water out,bottom line 30 minutes after I was down my back was screaming in pain and just standing up from my desk at the office was a monumental effort...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

roadworthy said:


> Interesting about the brake cable rattle noted on this forum. My 2012 Roubaix SL3 doesn't exhibit this...and I ride on some rough road...no donuts inside the top tube...mine is a 58cm...maybe frame size affects this dynamic....not sure.
> 
> As to the derailleur...pdain...what size rear cassette is on your bike? Based upon your experience at the shop, is there a notable difference in shift quality between the 6700 A versus std?
> thanks


Mine have both been 58 cm as well. It was a "known issue" with the Tarmac SL4, and maybe with the updates for the Roubaix SL4, the issues will become "known" in the Roubaix, too. 
I have noticed no difference in shifting between the 6700 and 6700A.


----------



## RickNV (Sep 30, 2012)

very nice looking Rubi - congrats on your purchase- i want one.... i test drove a lower end model the other day and wow the Rubi is very nice...


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am not sure i agree with that totally.
I am 55 and ride a Tarmac. The head tube on a Tarmac is much taller than it used to be on racing bikes, plus with some spacers and tilting the stem up some adjustments can be made. My saddle is about level with my bars. I ride a 52cm and have shorter legs and I can almost touch my palms to the floor. The problem I am having with the Tarmac is finding the right position so it feels balanced when i standing. I started with a 10cm stem and then went to 11cm but I felt too far forward so I went back to 10cm and now i fell more centered on the bike when standing. I think the Roubaix might appeal to me because it is probably less sensitive to that plus the ride is smoother although i think the Tarmac is smooth enough. I will probably jump on a Roubaix Sl4 to see how i like it.




roadworthy said:


> Not sure what you are doing or considering. 200 km a week and your back is sore and you are considering a bike with more aggressive geometry? I will give you my take. For the average guy...say the guy who doesn't race...even a guy who is a CAT3 who isn't uber flexible...why ride a bike with an aggressive racing position? A Roubaix makes a lot more sense. Now if you race where every watt matters in terms of aerodynamics, 'maybe' a shorter head tube bike would make more sense. My litmus test for riding a Tarmac...I rode this geometry for years...is...you can place your palms on the ground flush with locked knees. Probably only 10-15% of bike riders can do this...but they are out there. Good luck with your back. Personally, I would focus more on the fit of your Roubaix to resolve your back issue before considering a more aggressive geometry.
> Good luck.
> PS: I am as fast or faster on my Roubaix than I ever was on a bike with more aggressive geometry. A more aggressive geometry btw does not necessarily equate to being more aero.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> I am not sure i agree with that totally.
> I am 55 and ride a Tarmac. The head tube on a Tarmac is much taller than it used to be on racing bikes, plus with some spacers and tilting the stem up some adjustments can be made. My saddle is about level with my bars. I ride a 52cm and have shorter legs and I can almost touch my palms to the floor. The problem I am having with the Tarmac is finding the right position so it feels balanced when i standing. I started with a 10cm stem and then went to 11cm but I felt too far forward so I went back to 10cm and now i fell more centered on the bike when standing. I think the Roubaix might appeal to me because it is probably less sensitive to that plus the ride is smoother although i think the Tarmac is smooth enough. I will probably jump on a Roubaix Sl4 to see how i like it.


What you correctly described is perhaps the least understood dynamic of road bike fit.
There is a parallel universe of fit that results in a very different need. Guys with short legs for the height (you) fit the opposite of long legged guys (me). Frame geometry requirements are very different for the same relative amount of drop.

In effect head tube length is an analog for leg length. So a short legged/long torso rider on a Tarmac will fit almost identically to a long legged/shorter torso rider on a Roubaix.
Basically the 1 inch difference in head tube length is the same and perhaps even less than the leg length difference of some riders relative to their overall height and top tube needs.

I have such a riding buddy who is a strong cyclist. He is more heavily muscled than I am...and we are almost the same height...he is 6' with short legs and I am 6'1" with long legs. He rides a standard road bike geometry comfortably and I ride a Roubaix with almost the same position on the bike.

So it isn't just about comfort versus standard geometry...but rather the interaction between how each of us are proportioned relative to the proportional difference between Tarmac and Roubaix geometry.
Cheers.


----------



## capnron5177 (May 9, 2008)

Here's a picture of the Roubaix Expert in blue/black, it looks a whole lot better in person. This is the one I ordered and hopefully I'll pick it up this weekend!


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*New Roubaix SL4*

Nice ride capnron5177!


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc?*



pdainsworth said:


> I ordered the carbon/white/red. Specialized is showing end of November for the Satin Carbon and Blue, FYI. Some can trickle in sooner than that though, so keep your fingers crossed.


Working for a Spesh dealer, have you heard any word on when the Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc version will be released? I know they were waiting on some movement on Sram Red Hydraulics before they rolled out the S-Works version, but it's been really quiet on the Expert as well. Thanks and enjoy your new ride!


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

Definitely nice ride capnron5177.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Both look great! Anyone seen the copper color yet ?


----------



## RickNV (Sep 30, 2012)

capnron- what have you added to that carbon /blue Expert ???


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Excellent looking bike with nice appointments. And nothing beats a Shimano drive train.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

NealH said:


> Excellent looking bike with nice appointments. And nothing beats a Shimano drive train.


I'll second what Neal said and add congratulations on a nice ride. I had Sram for 3 years and I'm glad to be back to Shimano.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Bosock said:


> Devastazione, I would have to ask the same question as Roadworthy. If your back is bothering you, unless it is something truly unique, the Roubaix will be a better option in minimizing your back problems for longer rides. Now I am not as hard on aggressive geometry as some and know several riders that like the aggressive feel of a race bike more...however, they and I will tell you that a more relaxed geometry is more comfortable over the long haul and generally you will not increase your comfort or eliminate those pains by going to a more aggressive geometry. I can give you a bit of a hands on comparison between the Roubaix and Tarmac as i have both a SW SL3 Tarmac and SW SL3 Roubiax.
> 
> I recently purchased an SW SL3 Tarmac and also own a SW SL3 Roubaix, and though the differences are there i think perception of tarmac giving up everything for its all out race pedigree is a bit exaggerated at times. First, I was pleased to find the more aggressive position on the Tarmac far more comfortable on longer rides then i thought i would...I purchased the Tarmac to ride 20 mile canyon runs...basically up the canyon and scream down. However, i have taken it out for a few 30-40 mile stints and the positioning is more comfortable than i thought it would be...more comfortable than a Roubaix...no, definitely not...but not the burden of discomfort I picked up through some mags and the forums. Also, the Tarmac is not as harsh of a ride for a race bike as i thought either...to be honest...Tarmac ride seemed smoother and better than the Cervelo R3 or the Scott Foil I rode...now the ride on those two bikes were far shorter than what i have taken the Tarmac on...but the roads i took them on where far better...the distance though would not make the comparison the most valid however. Now the Roubaix's ride is sublime...smooth, stiff, and stable...perfect for centuries and Fondos. The one thing i have noticed is the Tarmac is truly a sharper turner...now with that said...i have the Roubaix setup for Fondo's and Centurys with a slightly raised stem to go with that bigger head tube...very comfortable ride...i more than likely could get it to turn sharper if i either flipped the stem or slapped one on that was not raised...would never turn as sharp as the Tarmac i dont believe. Now the Roubaix does fine turning and is very stable...but i can go into a turn seemingly faster holding a tighter line with the Tarmac...even though the Roubaix has a far stiffer wheel set. Also, another thing to note...having the Roubaix first I have built it the way i want it with full 2013 RED, Boyd Wheels, Enve Bars, 3T stem, etc...it comes in at a whopping 15 pounds even. The Tarmac currently is like a frankenbike with Ultegra group set, lousy DT Swiss Axis 3.0 wheels, middle of the road bars and stem...it is right around 16.5 pounds. I will slowly transition it with better wheels and parts once my slush fund builds back up...deal came on the frame and I had the Ultegra off the Roubaix once i outfitted it in RED Groupset...so i had to make the move and purchase while there was a good deal on a frame in my size...very popular 54. So the Tarmac is not as light and actually not setup as nice so i envision the ride and handling to get even better once it has a nice Boyd Wheelset and better bars and stems and such. I was thinking of the SL4 Tarmac frame, but for what i was using it for the SL3 fit the billing and i could get a SW frame cheaper than the Pro SL4 frame.
> 
> ...


Nice review Bosock. You are a fortunate man to own both great bikes. I think you framed the debate about which bike very well. Both bikes have redeeming qualities for sure.
A question about 2013 Red. I have heard that Red is new and improved for '13. What do you think? Best groupset so far? I briefly built up with DA 7900 on my Roubaix SL3 and was frankly disappointed in the ergos and shifting and went back to Campy 10s.
I hear the ergos for Red are much better.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Stopped by the LBS last week to pick up some new cleats and laid eyes (and hands) on a SL4 Expert in Red/Black. Bike is high on my wishlist. 

Wife told me to walk away :sad:
I'm still trying to find ways to convince her that I need it.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

what kind of deals are you guys getting for these sl4.

@cmschmie, i m also trying to convince mine as well. I was so close, but she wouldn't budge, especially when she gave in last year for my tarmac expert.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ezrida said:


> @cmschmie, i m also trying to convince mine as well. I was so close, but she wouldn't budge, especially when she gave in last year for my tarmac expert.


What kind of arguments could you make to replace the roughly comparable bike that you bought just last year?

I'm struggling to find any good reasons to upgrade my 2009 Tarmac Pro SL ...


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

I truly like the new Red Groupset. I like it better than both the Ultegra I had on before and the 105's on my winter bike (Scott CR1). It does not shift as smooth as the Shimano's, with an overstated mechanical click, however, once you hear that click a nice firm shift has completed and it is in place. Very precise and accurate shifting. The Ultegra always shifted smooth but in several gears would seem to fall short of a complete shift. To be honest i could get the 105's to complete shifts better...by the way i like the 105 groupset...think overall outstanding value...or used to be. Now the Ultegra problem occurs on my daughters Roubaix as well. Wife's Bianchi shifts like a peach with her 105's. I have never tried DuraAce...and to be honest i was going with Campy Record until i read an article on the new YAW front derailer...that and i had to wait a month to get the Campy or pay outrageous prices in the US market. The Red has a great setup and i truly like the ergo of the the SRAM system. I didnt mind the Ultegra, but i do like the SRAM better. It is a sick and light groupset. I will likely go RED on my Tarmac as well...i do like it. I am not a fan of the electronic groupsets yet as i believe you have to give up to much bike to get a Di bike for around what i call value price range...that may change in the future. It is probably the best groupset i have ridden so far...then again i have never been able to get ultegra groupset to ever work properly on anyone of my family Roubaix's. I honestly thought for awhile it was the bike frame...but had 105's on first Roubaix and it was fine and now the Red shifts so sweet on my S-Works as compared to the Ultegra I cant say what it was. To be specific with your question...Red groupset is GREAT...best so far...yes, from what i have ridden...then again i never have rode campy for any distance...compared to the Ultegra and 105's i have ran in the past...oh yea.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Bosock said:


> I truly like the new Red Groupset. I like it better than both the Ultegra I had on before and the 105's on my winter bike (Scott CR1). It does not shift as smooth as the Shimano's, with an overstated mechanical click, however, once you hear that click a nice firm shift has completed and it is in place. Very precise and accurate shifting. The Ultegra always shifted smooth but in several gears would seem to fall short of a complete shift. To be honest i could get the 105's to complete shifts better...by the way i like the 105 groupset...think overall outstanding value...or used to be. Now the Ultegra problem occurs on my daughters Roubaix as well. Wife's Bianchi shifts like a peach with her 105's. I have never tried DuraAce...and to be honest i was going with Campy Record until i read an article on the new YAW front derailer...that and i had to wait a month to get the Campy or pay outrageous prices in the US market. The Red has a great setup and i truly like the ergo of the the SRAM system. I didnt mind the Ultegra, but i do like the SRAM better. It is a sick and light groupset. I will likely go RED on my Tarmac as well...i do like it. I am not a fan of the electronic groupsets yet as i believe you have to give up to much bike to get a Di bike for around what i call value price range...that may change in the future. It is probably the best groupset i have ridden so far...then again i have never been able to get ultegra groupset to ever work properly on anyone of my family Roubaix's. I honestly thought for awhile it was the bike frame...but had 105's on first Roubaix and it was fine and now the Red shifts so sweet on my S-Works as compared to the Ultegra I cant say what it was. To be specific with your question...Red groupset is GREAT...best so far...yes, from what i have ridden...then again i never have rode campy for any distance...compared to the Ultegra and 105's i have ran in the past...oh yea.


Thanks for your comments. Red is supposed to be new and improved for '13 and appreciate your perspective. Yes..your Ultegra issues aren't the Roubaix. However...how you route your cables on the Roubaix or any bike really matter quite a bit for Ultegra in particular with shorter cable pull ratio compared to Red or Campy which pull more cable with each shift...taking out some of the sensitivity. I will share with you something. I recently purchased a DA 7900 Groupset and installed it on my Roubaix. I had a bit of time because riding weather is changing here. After two rides, I reinstalled Campy. To me there is NO comparison. DA hoods feel awful and doesn't shift nearly as solid as Campy which has a real snap up and down the cassette. DA front shifting is superb but no complaints about Campy FD shifting either. In the end it came down to ergos...Campy hoods are a lot more comfortable. DA 9000 is supposed to be a quantum leap forward....replicating the slimmer hood shape of Ui2 which is closer to the Campy shape which melts better in my hands.
As to Red...I believe new Red hoods are vastly improved. I haven't ridden redesigned Red yet but would like to. I have to admit hating the hoods previously however. Earlier Red hoods felt cheap to me...with gaping hole under the lever mechanism.
Congrats on the bike and thanks for your comments.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

@ezrida , ukbloke
My current ride is an '08 Allez Elite. 
Definitely time for an upgrade. I tried the argument that a new bike is better for my health.


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

Great looking bike!


----------

